# The caliph



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is the leader of ISIS and so called Caliph. The leader of all muslimes.

Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Will clicking that link put me on the global watch list!?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is his second in command Admiral Ackbar.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This is his second in command Admiral Ackbar.
> 
> View attachment 10052


It's a trap!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well well, Mr *Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi al-Gotephucker *meet Mr .50BMG al-Barrett


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy, why are you not head of the NSA?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Slippy, why are you not head of the NSA?


Because he can't even spell NSA.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

LOLZ!! Someone tell him moon boots are not back in style either!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh come on join the club....



TacticalCanuck said:


> Will clicking that link put me on the global watch list!?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> This is the leader of ISIS and so called Caliph. The leader of all muslimes.
> 
> Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They all look alike to me..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is it just me or does Ebola under a microscope look like the writing on their banner?


----------

